# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  [ADE] Warnings about Potential COVID19 Vaccines: "vaccine induced enhancement"

## Brian4Liberty

I have posted about "vaccine-induced enhancement" for almost a month now in various threads. Someone put together some videos about it which might explain it better, and includes quotes from vaccine experts.

Edit: Twitter censored the videos:
https://twitter.com/safe_effective/s...91097247932419
https://twitter.com/safe_effective/s...91098850152448
https://twitter.com/safe_effective/s...91100469235713

———

Edit: more info, different name.




> Researchers called this “antibody-dependent enhancement,” or ADE.
> 
> ADE is one form of immune enhancement, a poorly understood group of phenomena occurring when components of our immune system that usually protect against viral infections somehow end up backfiring.


———

Edit:

A good article on the subject:




> A series of studies in cells, animals, and people eventually gave rise to a possible explanation: antibodies created during a first-time infection could, under very specific circumstances, end up enhancing the disease rather than protecting against subsequent infections. Researchers called this “antibody-dependent enhancement,” or ADE.
> 
> ADE is one form of immune enhancement, a poorly understood group of phenomena occurring when components of our immune system that usually protect against viral infections somehow end up backfiring. It’s a concern in situations when people are continuously re-infected with particular pathogens, and with vaccines that work by injecting snippets of virus to mimic a first infection. Some immunizations, such as those against respiratory syncytial virus (RSV), have been observed in the past to make disease worse when vaccinated individuals contract the virus.
> 
> As far as researchers know, such cases are exceedingly rare across viruses. For SARS-CoV-2, it’s unclear if any forms of immune enhancement could play a role in infections or vaccines under development, but there is no evidence so far.
> 
> “[It’s just] a theoretical risk, but people are being extremely careful to make sure that this risk is not becoming a reality,” notes Paul-Henri Lambert, an immunologist and vaccinologist retired from the University of Geneva who now advises the university’s center of vaccinology and consults for a multinational collaborative project of researchers on safety evaluations of vaccine candidates. “With COVID-19, we have a disease which in eighty percent of people is selectively mild. So what you would not like is to give a vaccine that would not protect well and in a certain percentage of people make the disease worse.”
> ...
> There are a handful of other viruses where ADE has been demonstrated in vitro—in experiments that mix macrophages or similar cells with antibodies and virus and see whether the virus is capable of infecting the cells in spite of the presence of antibodies, Crowe explains. Such experiments have found hints of ADE with viruses including Ebola virus, HIV, and coronaviruses such as SARS and MERS. 
> ...


———

Edit:




> And another good article on the subject, very technical.
> 
> 
> 
> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> My take on that. They are calling it "antibody-dependent enhancement (ADE)", and this terminology is just a more specific case of immune enhancement.
> ...


-------

Edit: 




> Informed consent disclosure to vaccine trial subjects of risk of COVID‐19 vaccines worsening clinical disease
> 
> Patient comprehension is a critical part of meeting medical ethics standards of informed consent in study designs. The aim of the study was to determine if sufficient literature exists to require clinicians to disclose the specific risk that COVID‐19 vaccines could worsen disease upon exposure to challenge or circulating virus.
> 
> Methods used to conduct the study
> 
> Published literature was reviewed to identify preclinical and clinical evidence that COVID‐19 vaccines could worsen disease upon exposure to challenge or circulating virus. Clinical trial protocols for COVID‐19 vaccines were reviewed to determine if risks were properly disclosed.
> 
> Results of the study
> ...

----------


## donnay

Great into!  This is why Fauci was so against Hydroxychloroquine and other possible remedies to help victims with Covid19.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Great into!  This is why Fauci was so against Hydroxychloroquine and other possible remedies to help victims with Covid19.


How does one even order that Drug with doctors orders? can you request it through a doctor?

----------


## donnay

> How does one even order that Drug with doctors orders? can you request it through a doctor?


Technically you can buy hydroxychloroquine (Generic Plaquenil) online if you were going to go in an area with high malaria rates.  However, it is not hydroxychloroquine that is doing the intended results in many cases.  It is combination of hydroxychloroquine, Z-Pak (Azithromycin) and zinc.  But dosage is kind of sketchy.  Different doctors are using different dosages.

----------


## donnay

> How does one even order that Drug with doctors orders? can you request it through a doctor?


You should listen to this:  https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...tail&FORM=VIRE

----------


## fedupinmo

How Hydrooxychloroquine works.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

The cure must not be worse for health than the original ailment.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> I have posted about "vaccine-induced enhancement" for almost a month now in various threads. Someone put together some videos about it which might explain it better, and includes quotes from vaccine experts.


https://twitter.com/safe_effective/s...91100469235713

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Blood clotting seems like it could be an example of the vaccine induced enhancement phenomenon. Or perhaps it is happening in reverse, where someone who previously had the virus gets a more severe reaction to the vaccine.

Will they ever admit if this is the case with the J&J vaccine? Or other vaccines?

----------


## donnay

> Blood clotting seems like it could be an example of the vaccine induced enhancement phenomenon. Or perhaps it is happening in reverse, where someone who previously had the virus gets a more severe reaction to the vaccine.
> 
> Will they ever admit if this is the case with the J&J vaccine? Or other vaccines?


Nope.  Remember they are exempt from any liability--that's why they call them "vaccines."

People are guinea pigs to this experimental gene therapy.

*Experimental Gene Therapy Should Not Be Called A Vaccine*
https://www.technocracy.news/experim...led-a-vaccine/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Is vaccine induced enhancement or ADE happening right now to vaccinated people who are sick, hospitalized or dying from COVID? There seems to be a lot of vaccinated people getting sick.

Obviously, even if it is ADE, it is not a worse case scenario. Every vaccinated person is not being hospitalized. It would effect just a portion of the vaccinated, and would be hard to distinguish from just “breakthrough” cases.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Is vaccine induced enhancement or ADE happening right now to vaccinated people who are sick, hospitalized or dying from COVID? There seems to be a lot of vaccinated people getting sick.
> 
> Obviously, even if it is ADE, it is not a worse case scenario. Every vaccinated person is not being hospitalized. It would effect just a portion of the vaccinated, and would be hard to distinguish from just “breakthrough” cases.


Near the end of this interview, this professor claims that a new study indicates that ADE may be occurring with the vaccinated that have become sick with COVID:

Immunology Professor Byram Bridle: Vaccines Driving the Variants, Not the Unvaccinated (8.24.21)

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Evidence of ADE?

Israel now officialy world hotspot of COVID, in spite of highest vax rate in the world

----------


## Brian4Liberty

“The Most Vulnerable Population Are The Ones Who Received Two Vaccine Doses”








> "The most vulnerable population at the moment, in a paradoxical manner, are the ones who received two vaccine doses, but not the third dose. Why? Because they walk around feeling like they are protected because they received both doses. They do not understand that the second vaccine has faded against the Delta [Variant] and must get quickly vaccinated with the third vaccine dose. Therefore, each of us, including members of Knesset Gilad Kariv and Itlama Ben-Gvir who are both young. There are many young people (vaccinated) who are seriously ill, including hospitalizations. These ages are the most vulnerable. Because someone who didn't get vaccinated is aware of it for a year and a half... He is probably sitting in a closed room or something."
> 
> ...............
> 
> COVID-19 & Antibody-Dependent Enhancement (ADE)
> https://sunfellow.com/covid-19-antib...hancement-ade/
> 
> COVID-19 Vaccine Adverse Event Tracking System (VAERS)
> https://sunfellow.com/covid-19-vaers/
> ...



“Paradoxical”? Hmmm. Some would describe ADE as a paradoxical effect.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

ARE WE STARTING TO SEE A.D.E.?








> ARE WE STARTING TO SEE A.D.E.?
> 
> For over a year, The Highwire has been sounding the alarm on #Covid19 vaccines & their possible association with Antibody-Dependent Enhancement (ADE). Now thousands of emerging vaccine deaths and injuries may be pointing directly to this dangerous phenomenon. Board Certified Pathologist, Ryan Cole, talks to Del about what he is seeing in his practice as the booster bonanza begins.

----------


## Danke

https://www.bitchute.com/video/tT1GJKgDGpH3/

----------


## RJB

Thanks!  Worth the watch!

----------


## Snowball

> Blood clotting seems like it could be an example of the vaccine induced enhancement phenomenon. Or perhaps it is happening in reverse, where someone who previously had the virus gets a more severe reaction to the vaccine.
> 
> Will they ever admit if this is the case with the J&J vaccine? Or other vaccines?



Supposedly, the clotting is temporary, and if you make it through the first few weeks after your second shot, it's over, but to do a more complete study on this, the doctors nationwide would have to perform D-dimer tests, which measure the very small clots. Without a D-dimer test, there won't be any good data. There is no good data. So, that's the only answer. A total non-answer. Just like we don't know what "they" (meaning the corporations that make the vaccines and the government bodies) will ever admit persistent or long-term side effects, probably not. Everyone who took "their shot" signed off on their legal rights.  

Basically, if you're vaxxed or know people who were vaxxed, cross your fingers... and time will tell... that's it.

Of those I know who got both doses, they are all ok, at least so far.......

----------


## acptulsa

> Basically, if you're vaxxed or know people who were vaxxed, cross your fingers... and time will tell... that's it.
> 
> Of those I know who got both doses, they are all ok, at least so far.......


I knew someone, female, thirties, no history of it, who keeled over the day after the _first_ shot.

I don't know anyone who has had any sign of a cold the last two years, unless you think a dry allergy sneeze fits that description.

----------


## devil21

> I knew someone, female, thirties, no history of it, who keeled over the day after the _first_ shot.


Same.  Female family friend, healthy, middle upper class, 40's, sudden fatal heart attack a week after first shot.  I still think they're sneaking "hot shots" into the batches designed to off a certain percentage right from the start.  I'd expect more of them in subsequent booster batches.  Sudden mass deaths would draw too much scrutiny so it has to be done in stages/waves.

----------


## acptulsa

> Same.  Female family friend, healthy, middle upper class, 40's, sudden fatal heart attack a week after first shot.  I still think they're sneaking "hot shots" into the batches designed to off a certain percentage right from the start.  I'd expect more of them in subsequent booster batches.  Sudden mass deaths would draw too much scrutiny so it has to be done in stages/waves.


Remember that medical insurance companies have bought Congress nearly in its entirety, and rule the world.  When they finally succeed in mandating Obamacare, how much will they save down the line if everyone whose hearts are susceptible to inflammation has already been eliminated?

Think actuarial tables.

----------


## pcosmar

I currently live with two experiment subjects. 

It is my personal belief that Protein Spike Shedding was responsible for "Jackson's" Hyper Immune response.(Cytokine Storm)

Carol and I have not had the shots.

It is the Cytocine Storm that has been killing those hospitalized and ventilated,, from my understanding of postmortem analysis.

----------


## acptulsa

> It is the Cytocine Storm that has been killing those hospitalized and ventilated,, from my understanding of postmortem analysis.


Oh, no.  The storm is caused by the vaccine.  Hospitals are putting people in ventilators which can damage the lungs, lying flat so their chest congestion never clears.  Among other malpractices.

As for the jabs, they also suppress the immune system for a time, which may make the victim recipient possibly _more_ vulnerable to the cold and definitely vulnerable to everything else for a week or so.  And they cause inflammation, which can be deadly to those whose cardiac systems cannot stand that.

----------


## devil21

> I currently live with two experiment subjects. 
> 
> It is my personal belief that Protein Spike Shedding was responsible for "Jackson's" Hyper Immune response.(Cytokine Storm)
> 
> Carol and I have not had the shots.
> 
> It is the Cytocine Storm that has been killing those hospitalized and ventilated,, from my understanding of postmortem analysis.





> Oh, no. The storm is caused by the vaccine. Hospitals are putting people in ventilators which can damage the lungs, lying flat so their chest congestion never clears. Among other malpractices.


An interesting and somewhat alternate explanation caught my attention regarding the hospitalization/vent deaths and it makes sense.  It's actually the remdesivir that's killing people in hospitals.  Organ failure is a known side effect of the drug.  As organs shut down, water stops being removed from the body but is still being pumped in by IVs carrying the drug.  This causes the lungs to slowly fill with water, resembling pneumonia, and the vent puts more and more pressure into the filling lungs, essentially drowning the person as their organs shut down and further damaging their lungs.  Makes sense.  As I've said in other threads, STAY OUT OF HOSPITALS, especially for anything that they can call covid and start the CDC/FDA prescribed remdesivir treatments for.  You will end up on a vent and it will kill you.  This is why they're prescribing vents and remdesivir.  The guidance calls for a procedure that will kill the patient, and the hospitals follow it to a tee because they receive $40k for every "covid" ventilator case.

There's a video of a researcher who explains it in depth.  Makes total sense.  I can try to find it if anyone wants it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Oh, no.  The storm is caused by the vaccine.  Hospitals are putting people in ventilators which can damage the lungs, lying flat so their chest congestion never clears.  Among other malpractices.
> 
> As for the jabs, they also suppress the immune system for a time, which may make the victim recipient possibly _more_ vulnerable to the cold and definitely vulnerable to everything else for a week or so.  And they cause inflammation, which can be deadly to those whose cardiac systems cannot stand that.


There are a lot of unknowns about the short and long terms effects of the new COVID vaccines. ADE is one of the known possibilities. Other effects on the immune system have been suggested.

As far as the cytokine storm and inflammation from COVID, that was happening in some infected people before the vaccines came out, so it can’t be fully blamed on the vaccines. But there is the possibility that the vaccines can make it worse via vaccine induced enhancement (including ADE).

----------


## pcosmar

> As far as the cytokine storm and inflammation from COVID, that was happening in some infected people before the vaccines came out, so it can’t be fully blamed on the vaccines. But there is the possibility that the vaccines can make it worse via vaccine induced enhancement (including ADE).


Exactly.. and it seems to be triggered by common Treatments. Wrong Treatments. and the Ventilators were Known to be an issue as well. Early on they were identified as a killing blow. (they were still calling for more)

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Evidence of ADE?




> *Study Published On NIH Website Finds ‘No Discernable Relationship’ Between Vaccine Status And COVID Cases, Says Infection Rate May Be Higher Among Fully Vaccinated*
> 
> https://nationalfile.com/study-publi...ly-vaccinated/
> 
> "In fact, the trend line suggests a marginally positive association such that countries with higher percentage of population fully vaccinated have higher COVID-19 cases per 1 million people."
> 
> by Gabriel Keane October 18, 2021
> 
> A new study published in the NIH NCBI database and authored by Harvard professor S. V. Subramanian, Ph.D, and Penn State professor Akhil Kumar, Ph.D claims that vaccination rates have “no discernable relationship” with the amount of new COVID cases, and notes that “In fact, the trend line suggests a marginally positive association such that countries with higher percentage of population fully vaccinated have higher COVID-19 cases per 1 million people.”
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Horowitz: 6 important COVID data points that destroy the prevailing narrative




> When you get vaccinated, you not only protect your own health, that of the family, but also you contribute to the community health by preventing the spread of the virus throughout the community. And in other words, you become a dead end to the virus. ~Dr. Fauci, Face the Nation, May 16, 2021
> 
> Negative efficacy. Get used to that term, because every day more data suggests we are already in the vaccination twilight zone of all pain and no gain  just as with the lockdowns.
> 
> It is tearing humanity apart. COVID fascism is the most serious human rights threat weve faced in our lifetimes, and the latest science and data demonstrate that its all built upon a false premise. While people tuned out the news over the holiday week, many have missed the growing incontrovertible evidence that not only is there risk and zero benefit to taking any of the COVID shots, but *there is actually negative efficacy against the virus. In other words, not only does it put you on the hook for known and unknown short-term and long-term injury without stopping COVID, it now actually makes you more vulnerable to COVID*.
> ...
> 6) Vaccinated exponentially more likely to get re-infected with COVID: A new preprint study from Bangladesh found that among 404 people re-infected with COVID, having been vaccinated made someone 2.45 times more likely to get re-infected with a mild infection, 16.1 times more likely to get a moderate infection, and 3.9 times more likely to be re-infected severely, relative to someone with prior infection who was not vaccinated. Although overall re-infections were rare, vaccination was a greater risk factor of re-infection than co-morbidities!
> ...
> Hence, the findings of this first-in-its-kind study harmonize with what a Public Health England survey found in October; namely, that the vaccines seem to erase a degree of N (nucleocapsid) antibodies generated by prior infection in favor of narrower S (spike) antibodies. "Recent observations from UK Health Security Agency (UKHSA) surveillance data that N antibody levels appear to be lower in individuals who acquire infection following 2 doses of vaccination, stated the week 42 report from the U.K. (p. 23).
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Beyond initial adverse reactions, an important test of the new vaccines will be when people are exposed to the real virus in the wild. It may take years, and it will never be conclusive. An adverse reaction (or vaccine induced enhancement) a year later will probably be blamed on a new variant of the virus.


And one year later, vaccinated people are getting sick, and it is blamed on a new variant. 

In fairness, it could just be due to the 32 changes to the spike protein, which result in the targeted vaccine being way off target.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Informed consent disclosure to vaccine trial subjects of risk of COVID‐19 vaccines worsening clinical disease




> Patient comprehension is a critical part of meeting medical ethics standards of informed consent in study designs. The aim of the study was to determine if sufficient literature exists to require clinicians to disclose the specific risk that COVID‐19 vaccines could worsen disease upon exposure to challenge or circulating virus.
> 
> Methods used to conduct the study
> 
> Published literature was reviewed to identify preclinical and clinical evidence that COVID‐19 vaccines could worsen disease upon exposure to challenge or circulating virus. Clinical trial protocols for COVID‐19 vaccines were reviewed to determine if risks were properly disclosed.
> 
> Results of the study
> 
> COVID‐19 vaccines designed to elicit neutralising antibodies may sensitise vaccine recipients to more severe disease than if they were not vaccinated. Vaccines for SARS, MERS and RSV have never been approved, and the data generated in the development and testing of these vaccines suggest a serious mechanistic concern: that vaccines designed empirically using the traditional approach (consisting of the unmodified or minimally modified coronavirus viral spike to elicit neutralising antibodies), be they composed of protein, viral vector, DNA or RNA and irrespective of delivery method, may worsen COVID‐19 disease via antibody‐dependent enhancement (ADE). This risk is sufficiently obscured in clinical trial protocols and consent forms for ongoing COVID‐19 vaccine trials that adequate patient comprehension of this risk is unlikely to occur, obviating truly informed consent by subjects in these trials.
> ...

----------


## devil21

I've never seen such an empty medicine aisle at the grocery store as I did the other day.  Cough, cold, flu shelves were 80% empty.  Stocker said they're trying to restock as fast as possible but can't keep anything on the shelves for long.

----------


## RJB

> I've never seen such an empty medicine aisle at the grocery store as I did the other day.  Cough, cold, flu shelves were 80% empty.  Stocker said they're trying to restock as fast as possible but can't keep anything on the shelves for long.


When I was in the Marines, they usually had a hard time keeping cough syrup in stock in the PX.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Is vaccine induced enhancement or ADE happening right now to vaccinated people who are sick, hospitalized or dying from COVID? There seems to be a lot of vaccinated people getting sick.
> 
> Obviously, even if it is ADE, it is not a worse case scenario. Every vaccinated person is not being hospitalized. It would effect just a portion of the vaccinated, and would be hard to distinguish from just “breakthrough” cases.


OK, it is getting to be ludicrous at this point. In real life, people all around me are getting COVID. It's like a normal cold or flu season, but it is almost everywhere, with one big caveat: the people catching it are vaxxed and *boosted*.

I know several people who never got the vaccine at all, and other people who only got that first shot before they became aware. They have not caught COVID in the recent rounds. These are people who have had family members and spouses catch it. The unvaxxed have to have been exposed, yet their natural immune system fights it off with either symptoms so minor they hardly notice, or no symptoms at all.

This would point to vaccine induced enhancement of the disease for those who are getting the booster shots.

----------

